

Life as a Remote Employee - spiredigital
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/remote-employee/

======
spiredigital
I've worked on my own remotely / out of an office environment for years, and
definitely miss the banter and the camaraderie, but would never trade it back
for the typical 9-to-5 I use to have.

I find it insanely easier to get things done when I'm in a closed, quiet room
with no co-workers around to bother me. At the office, I'd often be bombarded
by drop-ins, people chatting or other distractions. A focused 4 hour day
working on my own is equivalent in productivity I've found to a full working
around other people who aren't completely involved in their work.

Call me a robot, but I love to get my work done alone and then shift into
social mode. I'm not good at doing both at once.

